# Can birds see ghosts



## Brandon2k14

Today I noticed Rocko was looking up at my top bunk bed and he's still a bit scared of me since I got him 2 months ago but when I put my hand right at him he didn't move he just looked in that same spot and he seems very tired today he hasn't been active since that happened so my question is did he see something can birds see people who haven't crossed over


----------



## Darkel777

There are no such things as ghosts. So birds can't see something that does not exist.


----------



## Charlotte

All depends on your opinion on ghosts in the first place, Brandon! I wouldn't say yes or no on that score, since the honest truth is nobody knows one way or the other. In any case I hope Rocko feels less tired soon! Stay open minded, always ask questions


----------



## Brandon2k14

Darkel777 said:


> There are no such things as ghosts. So birds can't see something that does not exist.


Of course theres such thing as ghosts their people who havent crossed over yet because they have unfinished business and cant go into the light so your telling me when you die there wont be anyone waiting for you in that light that its just all over death isnt the end its only the beginning:angel:


----------



## Brandon2k14

And what do you think them strange looking images some people get like a glow that could be a ghost or a guardian angel or something and when dogs bark at nothing and look around and some kids can see ghosts and when they get older they grow out of it because its not meant for everyone the reason how i know all this is because i used to see ghosts when i was young and my mam can hear them but cant see them but she has dreams sometimes like about the future and they come true


----------



## Darkel777

Brandon2k14 said:


> And what do you think them strange looking images some people get like a glow that could be a ghost or a guardian angel or something and when dogs bark at nothing and look around and some kids can see ghosts and when they get older they grow out of it because its not meant for everyone the reason how i know all this is because i used to see ghosts when i was young and my mam can hear them but cant see them but she has dreams sometimes like about the future and they come true


Camera malfunctions, atmospheric effects, and the like.

Dogs can hear a lot better than we do, they don't bark at nothing.

A lot of what you describe is overactive imagination mixed with encouragement from your family. Why should children see ghosts but not adults? I'm afraid what humans see as a soul is nothing more than a set of brain signals all animals have.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Darkel777 said:


> Camera malfunctions, atmospheric effects, and the like.
> 
> Dogs can hear a lot better than we do, they don't bark at nothing.
> 
> A lot of what you describe is overactive imagination mixed with encouragement from your family. Why should children see ghosts but not adults? I'm afraid what humans see as a soul is nothing more than a set of brain signals all animals have.


I never said my family does anything and i know dogs dont bark at nothing they could hear a another dog i didnt say it has to be a ghost the point im trying to make is you can say something isnt real like a ghost when obviously they are real if your gonna die and could have unfinished business im not talking like ghosts u see in films and stuff you dont know where u will go when u die if there even is a heaven u could have someone in your family right beside you because they didnt cross over and kids can see ghosts because its like another sense that u lose when u grow up some adults can see ghosts and im not saying this is real but its like melinda gordon from the show ghost whisperer


----------



## Darkel777

All things in the universe decay and die. Animals, planets, stars, quasars, even black holes I can't assume we are special just because the majority says so. We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## catalinadee

I believe in ghosts, or at least something similar. Having had experiences myself I feel like there is something there. I also think animals pick up on it. My old house had a very bad vibe to it and since we've moved I've noticed a difference in all of the animals and their behaviour


----------



## Guest

I shouldn't have read this thread..... I am scared of the dark... ghosts or no ghosts!


----------



## vampiric_conure

If there are indeed ghosties out there (and I've seen enough weird stuff in my life to think there might be), it's quite possible that cockatiels can see them, too.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Darkel777 said:


> All things in the universe decay and die. Animals, planets, stars, quasars, even black holes I can't assume we are special just because the majority says so. We will have to agree to disagree.


I never said we were special being a ghost isnt special its not good at all if your a ghost it means you havent moved on and all this is coming from a 14 year old


----------



## Brandon2k14

Juliet said:


> I shouldn't have read this thread..... I am scared of the dark... ghosts or no ghosts!


Is that a flight suit on your bird where did you get it i can never find those anywhere


----------



## Vickitiel

I'm pretty sure cats can see ghosts (or things that we can't see, whatever you want to call it). And dogs, too. So I'm sure cockatiels aren't unaware either.


----------



## Nimra

God, seriously all of you are acting pretty silly. Ghosts do exist but they don't come in houses or stuff. Some are good like angels. They are spirits that protect us. Others are not so good but they are scared to be seen by someone. Cookie was also staring at a light in the lounge and didn't bite me when I put my hand right next to him even though he is untamed and untrained because he was too busy staring. But that doesn't mean there is a ghost in my house. Your bird was probably just interested, just like mine.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Nimra said:


> God, seriously all of you are acting pretty silly. Ghosts do exist but they don't come in houses or stuff. Some are good like angels. They are spirits that protect us. Others are not so good but they are scared to be seen by someone. Cookie was also staring at a light in the lounge and didn't bite me when I put my hand right next to him even though he is untamed and untrained because he was too busy staring. But that doesn't mean there is a ghost in my house. Your bird was probably just interested, just like mine.


Nobody ever said they were evil and they do come in your house they follow you everywhere you go if they are attached to you like a family member that cant cross over and they are trying to tell you something my sister got pushed under the water in the bath once because something was trying to tell her something and the next day some women came to our house and put salt on the window sill and at the doors and she said it was a man around 35-40 years old and she crossed him over


----------



## Stacy

I was a huge unbeliever in ghosts until I saw my first ghost and honestly have argued the nonexistance of ghosts. When I had my first experience of paranormal activity, I was living in a new apartment building with my 3 cats. They kept on 'attacking' this one spot on the wall. I thought maybe wiring, plumbing, or vermin. I talked to the super and of course he had to check behind the wall and nothing was there. So he patched up the hole, and I wondered if my cats were just going mad. Then one night in the middle of the night I was couldn't get to sleep. I got up to go to use the washroom and in that spot where the cats were attacking was a translucent, soldier dressed in military fatigues from the early 1900's. He appeared every night for two weeks. Now I thought I was going mad. So I went to the local library to look at archives of the city I was living in and sure enough the land my building was on, used to be training ground for Canadian Military. 

Needless to say I now believe in ghosts. And yes, I do believe that all our companion pets can see them.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Stacy said:


> I was a huge unbeliever in ghosts until I saw my first ghost and honestly have argued the nonexistance of ghosts. When I had my first experience of paranormal activity, I was living in a new apartment building with my 3 cats. They kept on 'attacking' this one spot on the wall. I thought maybe wiring, plumbing, or vermin. I talked to the super and of course he had to check behind the wall and nothing was there. So he patched up the hole, and I wondered if my cats were just going mad. Then one night in the middle of the night I was couldn't get to sleep. I got up to go to use the washroom and in that spot where the cats were attacking was a translucent, soldier dressed in military fatigues from the early 1900's. He appeared every night for two weeks. Now I thought I was going mad. So I went to the local library to look at archives of the city I was living in and sure enough the land my building was on, used to be training ground for Canadian Military.
> 
> Needless to say I now believe in ghosts. And yes, I do believe that all our companion pets can see them.


Is this the only ghost you seen or have u seen many before if you see the same one again he may want your help have u tried to talk to him you may be a ghost whisperer or a sensitive


----------



## Haimovfids

I don't belive in ghosts. I belive in angles and souls but not ghosts. I'm not trying to be offensive but maybe the ghost you saw was just a hallucination. People can hallucinate. I saw a bunch of imaginary fish all over the roof when I was small. It was just my eyes playing games. Every bird gets all quiet and stares. My birds do it when they hear a wild bird. It's just their instincts that tell them to stay quiet in case of a preditor.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Lol a ghost is a persons soul that can't or won't cross over


----------



## Amz

Haimovfids said:


> I don't belive in ghosts. I belive in angles and souls but not ghosts. I'm not trying to be offensive but maybe the ghost you saw was just a hallucination. People can hallucinate. I saw a bunch of imaginary fish all over the roof when I was small. It was just my eyes playing games. Every bird gets all quiet and stares. My birds do it when they hear a wild bird. It's just their instincts that tell them to stay quiet in case of a preditor.


I agree, this is the most likely case here. Hallucinations are a very real thing, I've had multiple caused by exhaustion because of my sleep disorder. It's amazing, and scary, how truly convincing they can be. I saw my mom once, in perfect clarity - in a particular set of her pajamas, with reading glasses on, and her hair in a sloppy bun - and she said something to me, so I spoke back to her and was confused about why she wouldn't answer. It wasn't until she walked through the wall and disappeared that I understood it wasn't real... But even then it took me a few minutes to realize.

I can definitely understand why ghosts are a convincing story to some. Hallucinations, whatever their cause may be, are more common than most would think. But on another note, I'm a full-blown atheist, don't believe in anything supernatural, and very confident in my beliefs. However, stories like Stacy's are the only things that can make me actually question my beliefs in spiritual matters, and one of the only things I can't explain.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Amz said:


> I agree, this is the most likely case here. Hallucinations are a very real thing, I've had multiple caused by exhaustion because of my sleep disorder. It's amazing, and scary, how truly convincing they can be. I saw my mom once, in perfect clarity - in a particular set of her pajamas, with reading glasses on, and her hair in a sloppy bun - and she said something to me, so I spoke back to her and was confused about why she wouldn't answer. It wasn't until she walked through the wall and disappeared that I understood it wasn't real... But even then it took me a few minutes to realize.
> 
> I can definitely understand why ghosts are a convincing story to some. Hallucinations, whatever their cause may be, are more common than most would think. But on another note, I'm a full-blown atheist, don't believe in anything supernatural, and very confident in my beliefs. However, stories like Stacy's are the only things that can make me actually question my beliefs in spiritual matters, and one of the only things I can't explain.


I'm kinda an atheist too I don't really believe in God or anything but I definetly believe in ghosts because it's part of life what do some of you people think happen to you when you die that your dead and that's it and can't do anything some people believe in reincarnation and that the light is them being born again I think maybe that happens to some people the reason I believe in ghosts is because I've seen one when I was a kid and i used to be very scared as any kid would be it was morning when this happened I've never seen another since then but my sister saw 2 last year she's 15 now 1 was a man aged 35-40 years old some women told us that because it pushed my sister under the bath and the women came the next morning and blessed the house and stuff and crossed him over into the light then I forget how long it was when she saw the second she saw a little girl at the end of her bed wearing a yellow raincoat my man only hears things sometimes but never saw one my mam has visions sometimes called premonitions I had a dog named Roxie she was hit by a car purposely so a while later I got another named rocky and he got hit by a car too by accident I loved them very much Roxie died without her collar so I still keep it in my bedroom we never got to see Roxie when she got hit because we didn't know she got hit we thought she was missing and we looked for her for days especially me but rocky when he got hit we took his body and we brought him to a vet to get him oh I forget what it's called that he got done it starts with a c I think and they let u keep the ashes well anyway aince Thursday ive been having dreams that she never died and she was missing and we found her


----------



## Vickitiel

Stacy said:


> I was a huge unbeliever in ghosts until I saw my first ghost and honestly have argued the nonexistance of ghosts. When I had my first experience of paranormal activity, I was living in a new apartment building with my 3 cats. They kept on 'attacking' this one spot on the wall. I thought maybe wiring, plumbing, or vermin. I talked to the super and of course he had to check behind the wall and nothing was there. So he patched up the hole, and I wondered if my cats were just going mad. Then one night in the middle of the night I was couldn't get to sleep. I got up to go to use the washroom and in that spot where the cats were attacking was a translucent, soldier dressed in military fatigues from the early 1900's. He appeared every night for two weeks. Now I thought I was going mad. So I went to the local library to look at archives of the city I was living in and sure enough the land my building was on, used to be training ground for Canadian Military.
> 
> Needless to say I now believe in ghosts. And yes, I do believe that all our companion pets can see them.


I've heard many stories very similar to this from many different people I know. It's very convincing.


----------



## CaliTiels

There really is no define answer to that question seeing as there has been no valid proof of ghosts, but I do believe animals can sense sprits. 

It's all a matter of your personal belief. Like Lexi said, she doesn't believe in God, however I do, but I am a diest, and don't care for religion. You may believe in ghosts, but I don't. 

So I can safely assume that this question simply cannot be answered. If you believe that he can see a ghost, then perhaps he might have. It's really just a matter of personal belief and some people believe what they want to and you can't convince them otherwise. 

Although I have hallucinated before. I had pneumonia and a fever for a few days. I saw a 1920s millionaire wearing a top hat, monocle and cane, walk over to me and helped me up because I collapsed climbing up the stairs. The mind is very powerful


----------



## Stacy

Brandon2k14 said:


> Is this the only ghost you seen or have u seen many before if you see the same one again he may want your help have u tried to talk to him you may be a ghost whisperer or a sensitive


Historical documents said that there was a young private that was killed during training in 1901 on the land where that building stands now. To have historical information after seeing that spirit, was a little unnerving. 

This was the only time I ever saw one. My two siblings and I were convinced we could hear a little child laughing in our parents home while were growing up. Since then I have had a few odd experiences but most of the time they are easily explained away. 

I can't explain it. It does not make sense to me either. But I cannot deny what I have experienced.


----------



## Darkel777

Amz said:


> I agree, this is the most likely case here. Hallucinations are a very real thing, I've had multiple caused by exhaustion because of my sleep disorder. It's amazing, and scary, how truly convincing they can be. I saw my mom once, in perfect clarity - in a particular set of her pajamas, with reading glasses on, and her hair in a sloppy bun - and she said something to me, so I spoke back to her and was confused about why she wouldn't answer. It wasn't until she walked through the wall and disappeared that I understood it wasn't real... But even then it took me a few minutes to realize.
> 
> I can definitely understand why ghosts are a convincing story to some. Hallucinations, whatever their cause may be, are more common than most would think. But on another note, I'm a full-blown atheist, don't believe in anything supernatural, and very confident in my beliefs. However, stories like Stacy's are the only things that can make me actually question my beliefs in spiritual matters, and one of the only things I can't explain.


Hallucinations can be convincing. While getting dental work as a kid I was given a round of what I think was laughing gas. Somehow the next minute a woman in a viking helmet walked into the room belting out some high pitch lyrics of what was supposed to be Latin (I don't speak Latin); of course I chuckled in my seat (it is laughing gas we're talking about), it wasn't until later the realization hit me, it wasn't real.


----------



## Coco.xx

Brandon2k14 said:


> Of course theres such thing as ghosts their people who havent crossed over yet because they have unfinished business and cant go into the light so your telling me when you die there wont be anyone waiting for you in that light that its just all over death isnt the end its only the beginning:angel:


Oh my goodness okay you believe that there is life after death and you don't believe (I am just assuming) in Jesus, in God etc. How ridiculous is that? I know this is a bird forum but I would like to know how you believe in so called 'the light' which I am assuming you mean going to Heaven, but you don't believe in your Creator? God is the master of Heaven and if you don't follow Him or love Him death _*IS*_ the end for you. There is no more after death without Jesus. Yes there are evil spirits lurking the world, scaring people but they are of the Devil, Jesus enemy and the one who brought sin to this world in the first place. 

You need Jesus man. If you want eternal life after death, you need Jesus. 

:wf cinnamon:


----------



## Nimra

You are sooooo right Coco.xx. Only God can protect you from this if you pray and worship him. I pray to god for anything I need. Once my mom needed money and she prayed and after 2-3 days she got enough money. But one thing I want to tell you guys is that the Quran never said that Jesus was God's son. But there is a God and Jesus did exist. But I think we should not be discussing religion in a BIRD'S forum.


----------



## Nimra

And there is life after death even for none-believers. Bad people go to a place full of fire called..... you know what. But I am NOT saying that you guys are going to h-e-l-l. Lets just forget this all.


----------



## Nimra

And please don't think I am forcing you to believe in God and please don't think I was being rude.


----------



## Brandon2k14

Coco.xx said:


> Oh my goodness okay you believe that there is life after death and you don't believe (I am just assuming) in Jesus, in God etc. How ridiculous is that? I know this is a bird forum but I would like to know how you believe in so called 'the light' which I am assuming you mean going to Heaven, but you don't believe in your Creator? God is the master of Heaven and if you don't follow Him or love Him death _*IS*_ the end for you. There is no more after death without Jesus. Yes there are evil spirits lurking the world, scaring people but they are of the Devil, Jesus enemy and the one who brought sin to this world in the first place.
> 
> You need Jesus man. If you want eternal life after death, you need Jesus.
> 
> :wf cinnamon:


Actually i think everybody is their own god there are both good and evil to keep the world balanced and that light could be you being born again or going to heaven you dont have to believe in god to believe theres a heaven i believe there is a heaven


----------



## Stacy

Nimra said:


> But I think we should not be discussing religion in a BIRD'S forum.


I agree with you. I always love a good religious debate but I really don't think this is the place to do it. Too many people could get angry and feelings hurt. This is such a good group and I would hate to see it break up. There is too much war and hatred going on due to religious debating.


----------



## CaliTiels

I agree, this is getting a bit off topic. There are so many religious beliefs that this might go on for a while


----------

